# One lung Ventilation, what code to use?



## triggerlloyd (Jul 2, 2015)

In one of our anesthesiologist case, the surgeon did the Left 1st rib resection for thoracic outlet syndrome (CPT 21615 and crosswalk ASA 00470) which is 6 units only. But the thing is, the surgeon requested for a one lung ventilation. Per crosswalk, there is no alternate ASA that we can use for that said procedure that requires the use of one lung ventilation. How can we compensate our doctor for this one lung ventilation? Is there another CPT code that we can use? Or can we just override the ASA on this case? If yes, what ASA code? If not, what other way can we give our doctor compensation for the said service? Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## kneal25 (Jul 9, 2015)

Could you use the cpt code 21632 which crosses to 00474 but the alternative is 00541?
We always bill 00541 for one lung vent.


----------

